# Ultra Microband Microfibre - NEW IN



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10168

Available now.

Also in Blue but no picure yet.

£3.95 each


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Just seen them, they look very nice, i will have to order a few


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

I like the look of these, nice one John:thumb: 

Infact, I've got bit of a special job on this weekend (as you know ) so I'll take 10 of these MF's please.

Thanks mate:thumb:

Ordered.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice one John, will have to get some of these, are they softer than soft?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> I like the look of these, nice one John:thumb:
> 
> Infact, I've got bit of a special job on this weekend (as you know ) so I'll take 10 of these MF's please.
> 
> ...


Thanks alot buddy  You will just love these towels!



Neil_S said:


> Nice one John, will have to get some of these, are they softer than soft?


Hey Neil, yes they are very soft I dont think you will be dissapointed!

Johnny


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnny - can you bring a couple tonight pretty please?? :thumb:


----------

